# Heat wrapping the entire Exhaust



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone on here got professional experience of wrapping exhausts? I'm wondering what the downsides are. 

The centre console gets very hot after a while from the heat sock of the exhaust. The rear seat and petrol tank also get baking hot. I'm wondering if exhaust heat wrap will help at all. 

My ferrari had heat wrapping and ran much cooler after it was done. I'm also under the impression that the gases move much faster when hotter, which is another effect of the heat wrap.

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

And i'm also interested in wrapping the turbo but I've never seen it done before.

Turbo heat shield insualation


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have heatwrapped all my cars,and befor most of them couldn´t be driven without AC. As i testdrove the new GTR for a day,it was clear that my first modification on the day i recieve it next year,will be a different exhaust for sound + heatwrapping all the exhaustsystem because the extreme heat inside the car:chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I was told by my builder that he couldn't heatwrap the exhaust manifolds as they were too small. I've got tons of heatwrap...should I wrap the elbows and downpipe then?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I was told by my builder that he couldn't heatwrap the exhaust manifolds as they were too small. I've got tons of heatwrap...should I wrap the elbows and downpipe then?


definitiv yes:wavey:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm going to get as much wrapped as possible. the more i think about it the more i feel the car will run better if the ultra hot components are contained.

what about the turbo heat jacket? anyone think it's a shite idea or what? it seems to make sense...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

please take temps before and after!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> please take temps before and after!


you mean EGT? i have no idea how to do that....


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

It's also an option to have the exhaust ceramic coated. When I had my Ultima a lot of the other guys did a "group buy" on this process with a company in the UK (Northants rings a bell). 
I could find out more if anyone's interested?
Benji may know about this maybe?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

so why wouldn't Nissan do all this in the first place

who wants a hot (inside) car?


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

cost i'd of thought Ed


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I have not heard of the same problems with other gtr35's regarding bubbling fuel in the tank as such and overly hot cockpits ,Tokyogtr are you sure there is not something else wrong and did all this happen after the new exhaust was fitted .Just curious :nervous:


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*hot*

i get the same problem gets very hot in the car and my car is standard


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

I've heard lots about how hot the boot gets on the GTR and now the cabin, which is concerning as baby bungle will be in the back! I like the sound of this wrapping business but how could it make the car run better?? Surely not letting the heat escape from exhaust and turbos can't be a good thing??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

stealth said:


> I have not heard of the same problems with other gtr35's regarding bubbling fuel in the tank as such and overly hot cockpits ,Tokyogtr are you sure there is not something else wrong and did all this happen after the new exhaust was fitted .Just curious :nervous:


it's even in the US owners manual. apparently very normal even with standard exhaust. it does have to be hot though and you have to use a fair amount of fuel to notice because it's only a problem when you're then trying to fill her up.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

palmer77 said:


> cost i'd of thought Ed



Come on, how much can heatwrapping cost?


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

What exactly is used to heatwrap the exhaust? 

I for one also believes heatwrapping the whole exhaust would overally makes the whole car perform a lot better and cooler.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks like a bandage, it's some kind of fabric. You just wrap it up, literally like a mummy. Costs pennies, really.


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you not afraid that heatwrapping the exhaust might cook the catalyser ?

Or reduce the power if the cat sensors detect a higher temperature and enrich the fuel mixture ?

Just a question...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Benji27 said:


> Are you not afraid that heatwrapping the exhaust might cook the catalyser ?
> 
> Or reduce the power if the cat sensors detect a higher temperature and enrich the fuel mixture ?
> 
> Just a question...


i don't have stock cats so no idea about that. as for higher EGT, it won't be that much higher. and i'm fairly certain the car does not have a sensor to measure EGT at the tips anyway so what would it matter?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

keep in mind when you initially install the exhaust wrap it'll really stink as you drive the first few miles. this is just the wrap "curing" from the heat of the pipe. After a few dozen miles the smell will go away.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i wrapped the exhaust on my lotus myself and noticed the same thing. after wrapping it definitely reduced engine temps, as it was mid engine.

i'm hoping that wrapping the gt-r will kill a lot of the cockpit heat and fuel tank heat sock.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

to wrap the entire exist is plan stupid, water and road debris would kill it with in 1 thousand miles. Ceramic coating would be a prefer ed method to stop heat build up- but then again it cost to do so. There are many reflective self adhesive heat shield available and would be far more effective at blocking radiant heat as wrapping would have different side effects like the ones commented on.

Competition Preparation | Motorsport | Demon Tweeks Motorsport, Motorcycle, Modifying, Parts and Accessories

a few to browse, most come in sheet form.


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm wondering if there's enough room for a full heatshield? i think ceramic is the way to go too but will be expensive. i'm going to speak to mine's to see what experience they have with this.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

please do! i have been asking around if anyone can get temps or even a comment on this subject and no one is bothering to comment on it.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Example of heat wrapping on the Motul/Nismo GT-R race car


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

I had my Amuse midpipe and exhaust heat wrapped before installation.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

how well is this doing for you?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> Has anyone on here got professional experience of wrapping exhausts? I'm wondering what the downsides are.


Just got the midpipe thermal wrapped. Am using a 5-zigen Y-pipe so the 2 flexi joints are exposed.

Cabin is now noticeably cooler. The transmission tunnel between the driver and passenger is also running a lot cooler.

Rear muffler switched to 5-zigen as well. The design is a lot less convoluted than the stock design (which looks like a radiator). It just splits the pipe to a Y/L shape and that's it. Also seems a lot cooler now. My milk was still cold from the grocery run I just came back from.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know what material the stock exhaust is, but be very careful wrapping it. It's quite easy to cause heat stress cracks in a mild steel exhaust, even some lower grades of stainless.

It also creates a very nice warm area for corrosion to take place.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

The 5zigen Y-pipe is stainless steel. Didn't wrap the muffler which is also stainless steel.

I normally see the transmission temp abt the same as my engine oil temp. But tonight noticed it was abt 3 degrees lower. Not sure if it is the muffler or the wrapped Y-pipe tho.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I believe one of the modifications to the 485hp cars is improved insulation around the boot area.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so the y pipe is likely o carry more heat out and not stuck in the CAT

plan to use a coating on the exhaust we are building to reduce temps into the rear diff and boot

R


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I was using a custom Y pipe earlier. No cat either  still hot tho


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the spec V is using vanes to radiate heat away on the rear exhausst, this can only be good with air flow...

R


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

The spec-v also has a different defuser with a different design for the new muffler and its vents. The motul r35 on page 2 of this thread also has a custom exhaust and defuser too and as seen its wrapped. That is the cheaper alternative of the two.



Anyone can cut and install more naca ducts if they want... It wil help.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Tested again this morning with peak traffic.

There was about a 6 degree difference between engine oil temp and TM oil temp until I hit a lot of traffic.

Then engine oil temp stabilized at around 95 degrees while the TM oil temp slowly climbed and matched the engine oil temp.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

These people do ceramic coating in the UK:
Zircotec high temperature coatings, ceramic coatings, engine, automotive and motorsport, exhaust manifold and header coatings.

Price for coating subaru headers is about £400 + VAT. Cost depends on the length of pipe to be coated so the less complicated the cheaper. Very costly compared to wrapping but a better solution imo as it wont suffer from absorbing any moisture like wrap can.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm planning a coating on the pipe and back box's

R


----------

